# Low Run Woven Labels



## UnityStand® (May 28, 2009)

Hi

im struggling to find a company that will only do about 20-40 woven labels...

most places are 500-1000 minimum, i really do not need that many.

does anyone know of a company, friend or anything that will do that small amount?

thanks, any help will be much appreciated.

UK companies are preferable but any suggestions will be great!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

The problem with getting smaller runs of labels is that you can end up paying more for the "convenience" of getting a smaller order in than if you would have just bought 500-1000. 

Is there a certain budget amount you're trying to stay under?

Another option for small quantities would be to try heat transfer plastisol transfer tags.


----------



## UnityStand® (May 28, 2009)

thanks for the reply.

i tried screen printing inside the tee and a went round to a couple of shops and said they only take tee's with labels in becus its more professional.

i dont think im gonna find a company, i think im gonna have more luck finding someone with a machine in their garage or something, but its hard wen ppl dont advertise that lol

again, any help wud be amazing.

thanks


----------



## sgfx (Jun 14, 2010)

Yes you would, WHy dont you make a regular label and ge tthe generic size labels that all woven label place have stock


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Search ebay for custom woven label. There is an India and a China source. I have used the one in India and they were great.


----------



## Clothing Labels (Apr 23, 2010)

Labelling technology has advanced so can get upscale 64K photoquality printed labels in very low runs here in the US. Yes, woven labels factories are pretty much gone in the US, unfortunately, but other textile engineering has taken its place. Maybe there will be reversals and we can get manufacturing back in the US.
Hope this helps---


----------



## TimeWithoutTheE (Mar 31, 2007)

What is your budget? And what is the image you want done look like? Can I see a pic?
if you want you can email me at [email protected]


----------



## Egotistic (Aug 28, 2010)

TimeWithoutTheE said:


> What is your budget? And what is the image you want done look like? Can I see a pic?
> if you want you can email me at [email protected]


 could i email u a pic of what i would like on the woventag aswell, do you manufactur them?


----------



## EgoismBrand (Aug 4, 2010)

I get mine printed tags not woven, I pay 100 for 1000 not bad cost like a penny per shirt


----------



## Egotistic (Aug 28, 2010)

wat kind of print u mean homie?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

EgoismBrand said:


> I get mine printed tags not woven, I pay 100 for 1000 not bad cost like a penny per shirt


Umm, that's .10 per shirt.


----------

